

Al Gore Sues Al Jazeera Over $500M Current TV Deal - elleferrer
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-15/al-gore-sues-al-jazeera-over-500-million-current-tv-deal.html

======
elleferrer
I miss Current TV, especially the Vanguard docs. However, Vice makes up for
the loss.

